# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  كيف احسب الدولار الى الدرهم

## حراااير

خواتي بغيت اعرف كيف اعرف قيمة الدولار الى الدرهم يعني 72$ كم يساوي بالدرهم

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## حلى دنياي

سوي 72 ضرب 3 وبيطلع لج

----------


## reema2008

تضربين 72 في 3.68 =264.96 درهم

----------


## بنت الشروقي

اختي دخلي هالموقع فيه كل العملات
www.xe.com

----------


## أمورة كل حد

http://www.xe.com/ucc/

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> تضربين 72 في 3.68 =264.96 درهم

----------

